# Pinelog



## ringorock (Jan 1, 2020)

I saw an older thread where someone mentioned that Pinelog didn't have a furbearer season. Regs don't say no furbearers this year and that it coincides with small game dates. Consequently, that means that we can use centerfire on hogs until February 29th, right?


----------



## ringorock (Jan 2, 2020)

To answer my own question, center fire is good to go until Feb 29 per region 1 law enforcement office.


----------



## swhiddon21 (Jan 19, 2020)

ringorock said:


> To answer my own question, center fire is good to go until Feb 29 per region 1 law enforcement office.


What are legal centerfire calibers for small game season. The regs say .17 and up but to what?? Can I hunt with .308? And how is the hog population on Pine Log?


----------



## ringorock (Jan 19, 2020)

swhiddon21 said:


> What are legal centerfire calibers for small game season. The regs say .17 and up but to what?? Can I hunt with .308? And how is the hog population on Pine Log?



It's not small game season that allows you to hunt with centerfires. It's furbearer season. If the WMA does not explicitly prohibit furbearers, you can hunt furbearers until the end of February. You can join the Dawson WMA Facebook group where the wardens and biologists are active.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2020)

I also asked DNR about Pinelog. They said it was a print mistake, that they don't normally allow furbearer there, but because they failed to put "No furbearer" in the regs, this year, they were respecting the mistake, thoughout this season (until Feb 29), but, next year it would go back to "no furbearer," because of land owners preferences. So it's a one time thing; take advantage of it.


----------



## cohutta joe (Jan 20, 2020)

swhiddon21 said:


> What are legal centerfire calibers for small game season. The regs say .17 and up but to what?? Can I hunt with .308? And how is the hog population on Pine Log?


Yes, IF FOX AND BOBCAT IS ALLOWED. IF "no furbearers" are specified, then you cannot use centerfire. I also use a 308, for hog hunting, during fox and bobcat season. Haven't tried Pine Log, yet, but may, next month.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2020)

cohutta joe said:


> I also asked DNR about Pinelog. They said it was a print mistake, that they don't normally allow furbearer there, but because they failed to put "No furbearer" in the regs, this year, they were respecting the mistake, thoughout this season (until Feb 29), but, next year it would go back to "no furbearer," because of land owners preferences. So it's a one time thing; take advantage of it.



They did the same thing about 5 years ago.....nobody remind them ?


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 23, 2020)

Does pine log have a good population? I thought it was too close to Alatoona to have a bunch of hogs.


----------



## Davidlee84 (Jan 24, 2020)

I've killed alot of hogs on the pine log wma I've  always had luck on the east valley it's my favorite place to hunt  personally.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> Does pine log have a good population? I thought it was too close to Alatoona to have a bunch of hogs.



Last couple of times I went out Oak st, I saw no fresh sign, just a few lone tracks. I havent seen good sign in a long time, but I know they are there, somewhere. I actually got a pic of one in an area with No sign whatsoever.....see if I can find it.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2020)

Not a great photo, but this was at Pinelog last November, I think


----------



## ringorock (Jan 30, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Last couple of times I went out Oak st, I saw no fresh sign, just a few lone tracks. I havent seen good sign in a long time, but I know they are there, somewhere. I actually got a pic of one in an area with No sign whatsoever.....see if I can find it.



I've only seen coyotes off oak. I usually bumble around the east end by stamp creek baptist.


----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 3, 2020)

Going to try Pine Log this weekend.  Came out last year and tried the north end of the WMA, saw some real good sign but no luck in the bacon department.  Got a nice one from the dove field near the Toyo plant but that was about 4-5 years ago.  Anyone know if any of the fields are planted?

Thanks for the centerfire info, glad to know.


----------



## sjbailey (Feb 3, 2020)

.44Slayer said:


> Going to try Pine Log this weekend.  Came out last year and tried the north end of the WMA, saw some real good sign but no luck in the bacon department.  Got a nice one from the dove field near the Toyo plant but that was about 4-5 years ago.  Anyone know if any of the fields are planted?
> 
> Thanks for the centerfire info, glad to know.


Was over there sat. No luck. Fields r not planted


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 3, 2020)

I think it was one or three killed on the entire quota and same for deer.


----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, maybe I'll have some luck.  Taking my son out, two can cover more area.


----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 4, 2020)

Well...looks like my son has backed out.
Anyone else planning to head to Pine Log this weekend?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2020)

pulled my card yesterday and had a few deer and yotes...no pig photos.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2020)

The photO looks like CG...WEIRD


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 5, 2020)

Not looking for GPS location, but where abouts is your camera? (North,South,Southeast,.....)

Still trying to narrow down which area I want to attack this weekend.


----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 10, 2020)

Went out this past Saturday, didn't see any pigs but there was a lot of snow.  Saw some tracks before the snow covered them but that's all the sign I saw.  Clocked 9 miles of hiking in total for the day.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2020)

.44Slayer said:


> Not looking for GPS location, but where abouts is your camera? (North,South,Southeast,.....)
> 
> Still trying to narrow down which area I want to attack this weekend.


I like to go out oak st.......and pine thickets are a magnet in the winter. Look for pine needle beds etc....
the pine thickets close to creek beds along the dove fields will often times open up once you get inside.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2020)

Another great walk is to go straight up stamp creek from the main gate area....if the wind is good. They clear cut a few years ago some of it so there are plenty of hiding/bedding places close By.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2020)

.44Slayer said:


> Went out this past Saturday, didn't see any pigs but there was a lot of snow.  Saw some tracks before the snow covered them but that's all the sign I saw.  Clocked 9 miles of hiking in total for the day.


Where’d you go in?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2020)

Supposed to rain, but I may go in the am.....


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 10, 2020)

There's a great population of Turkey , hog and bear . I'd say fair deer population but you gotta know where they are. Saturday looks good for a trip to do some turkey scouting .... may carry the 30.30 incase Mr piggy steps out


----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 10, 2020)

I went in from E. Valley Rd., the wind was not good for coming in from the south.  I also checked the large dove field behind Toyo around noon but nothing there either.  Probably won't make it back up there until later in the month, plan on hitting a few spots I haven't checked yet if the wind is good.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 11, 2020)

.44Slayer said:


> I went in from E. Valley Rd., the wind was not good for coming in from the south.  I also checked the large dove field behind Toyo around noon but nothing there either.  Probably won't make it back up there until later in the month, plan on hitting a few spots I haven't checked yet if the wind is good.


was the gate open? I love the North end!


----------



## .44Slayer (Feb 11, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> was the gate open? I love the North end!


All four gates I passed on the north end were closed, Oak St. gates are open.


----------



## joeythehunter (Feb 13, 2020)

this was Saturday

and the snow was crunching under every step I took so it was hard to be quiet








Monday -
I could see the Northside of Pine Log Mtn
still snow at the top this am

went there yesterday had the whole WMA to myself
checked all my favorite/productive Hog places, nothing seen


----------



## Jdjacket1020 (Feb 14, 2020)

Johns has hogs.

 There’s a lot of sign!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 14, 2020)

Jdjacket1020 said:


> Johns has hogs.
> 
> There’s a lot of sign!
> 
> ...


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 14, 2020)

Great photo Joey! Bet it was pretty out there!


----------



## Jdjacket1020 (Feb 14, 2020)

Please do! Let me know if you get him or one. Use the coordinates I listed and check out the sign. I set my camera near that. 

Thanks again!


----------



## naaron (Feb 17, 2020)

I checked out my spots off E valley where I usually find them, not a ton of fresh sign. I did smell pig for one moment but never heard them and couldnt narrow down what direction that scent blew in from


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Feb 18, 2020)

I was in there yesterday.  Went in off of East Valley and was deep in some thickets in the Sugar Hill creek area.  I didn't see any sign at all of hogs.  But I have seen some wallows previously, much further south of there.  And yesterday I ran into a guy there that said he has seen 2 bears in there up on the ridges, oddly enough...around Bear Mountain.  And he had talked with another guy who claims to have seen a cat that was about 4' long, with a long tail.  I believe him about the bears, and would not be too surprised if the the big cat story were true.

Gawd, I love the Pinelog woods.  Lots of old history in them, true mountains, and beautiful creeks.  It's like you are in far north GA, instead of the outskirts of metro Atlanta.


----------



## naaron (Feb 18, 2020)

Jethro Bodean said:


> I was in there yesterday.  Went in off of East Valley and was deep in some thickets in the Sugar Hill creek area.  I didn't see any sign at all of hogs.  But I have seen some wallows previously, much further south of there.  And yesterday I ran into a guy there that said he has seen 2 bears in there up on the ridges, oddly enough...around Bear Mountain.  And he had talked with another guy who claims to have seen a cat that was about 4' long, with a long tail.  I believe him about the bears, and would not be too surprised if the the big cat story were true.
> 
> Gawd, I love the Pinelog woods.  Lots of old history in them, true mountains, and beautiful creeks.  It's like you are in far north GA, instead of the outskirts of metro Atlanta.



I was just in that same creek valley, PM me if you want to hunt or scout some new stuff in that same area I have some good ideas.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 18, 2020)

Jethro Bodean said:


> I was in there yesterday.  Went in off of East Valley and was deep in some thickets in the Sugar Hill creek area.  I didn't see any sign at all of hogs.  But I have seen some wallows previously, much further south of there.  And yesterday I ran into a guy there that said he has seen 2 bears in there up on the ridges, oddly enough...around Bear Mountain.  And he had talked with another guy who claims to have seen a cat that was about 4' long, with a long tail.  I believe him about the bears, and would not be too surprised if the the big cat story were true.
> 
> Gawd, I love the Pinelog woods.  Lots of old history in them, true mountains, and beautiful creeks.  It's like you are in far north GA, instead of the outskirts of metro Atlanta.


Take a hike up Hanging Mountain.... beautiful up there


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2020)

They are busy again cutting trees out oak st. I have not seen much sign out that way either


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Take a hike up Hanging Mountain.... beautiful up there


eat a banana before you go......it sure is brother! I’ve done it a few times following hog sign all the way up!


----------

